# English style pad??



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

tucker woolback, or thinline. these are grippy enough, if they are still slipping may be a saddle issue, I dire mine pretty loose, so it slides a bit when I get ooff when I am tired, but never notice while riding.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

HAF pad  You'll pay a pretty penny for it, but I absolutely love mine. You can get different shapes based on your saddle and horse.

Here are the endurance models. I've used these with various English and treeless saddles and am hoping it'll fit my Specialized saddle once I get it!

Haf Equitation: saddle pads and accessories for equestrian sports


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I dont like anything that actually grips to the horses back as concerns me it will make them sore if it wrinkles the skin rather than moves across it
If you opt for sheepskin then avoid the synthetic type as they can cause static which upsets some horses.


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

For a treed english saddle that fits the horse well, I'd recommend the supracor pad. Thinline and HAF also have excellent pads. HAF is similar to equipedic, which is the pad I personally use. However, I'd be concerned about the bulk of the HAF or equipedic pads causing saddle fitting issues.


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

I use Supracor or Thinline, they never slip and their theraputic


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow at the price.................

$505.....................

Supracor Saddle Pad Products - Endurance Pad


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Ouch is right, Celeste. Because they are so expensive, many tack shops have demo supracor pads for people to try out before purchasing.

But you know the old saying: you get what you pay for.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would not mind paying that much if I knew that it would work out well. 

I wish that I could return several items that have not worked out well. Thousands of dollars worth actually including one saddle that seemed to fit until the horse got wider...................


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

I love Thinline, but I wouldn't use it directly on the horse unless you get one of the ridiculously expensive ones with the Thinline pad built into an actual pad. The Thinline pad is an investment and will last longer if you get a cheaper pad to put under it, and they are thin so should not alter saddle fit. And honestly, if your treed saddle fits your horse it should not slide unless you have a horse with no withers.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My daughter loves her fleeceworks pad.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Celeste said:


> I would not mind paying that much if I knew that it would work out well.
> 
> I wish that I could return several items that have not worked out well. Thousands of dollars worth actually including one saddle that seemed to fit until the horse got wider...................


I, personaly, have loved my HAF pad and don't think it messes with saddle fit. However, since I do not have a correctly fitting saddle in the first place and my horse came up sore at our last ride, I have no way of guaranteeing that that's not it.

I know a lot of people use Skito pads, and I have one of those as well. I use it as my backup.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

A friend of mine lost her supracor - it was in a smooth cover - wiggled itself right out from under her saddle while she was riding in the woods - didn't notice it until several miles later and could never find it again - she looked for DAYS. That was bad luck!:shock::shock::shock:

I too, have a hard time letting go of $$ for expensive pads - I want to know they will last for 10 years. But another endurance friend of mine who made it to the WEG long list last year SWEARS by hers - she says things change after the first 50 miles of a 100 - suddenly your saddle, pad, etc don't work as good as you thought and problems start to show up thru your horse's way of going. She switched to a supracor and hasn't looked back for a few years now.

My very basic 'fall back to' pad is the woolbacks (Toklat) with the shims (or without) - can fit just about any horse or saddle (you can have them custom made for under $150). Never rode on one past a 25vr, but they work great for everyday use, last for a decade and wash up in the washer quite nicely.
Toklat Woolback Saddle Pads


yes Jillybean, I want a specialized saddle too! It's been something on my wishlist for a couple of years now.:wink: here is another pad I've been considering as well - anyone heard of this? It has various shims as well.
https://www.thedistancedepot.com/Matrix_Endurance_English_Woolback_p/fth-tmeew.htm


----------

